# Solved: Change Default View (Word 2003) when opening as attachment from Outlook



## madrock (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Folks,

Client opens Word 2003 and it is in Print View, but when he opens a Word 2003 attachment in Outlook 2003 it will always default to the reading pane view. How do I change the default view for the Word 2003 document when opening from Outlook.

Thanks everyone!

Peace


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Open Word and click the "Tools" menu and choose "Options"
When the "Options" tabbed dialog box appears click "General"
Uncheck "Allow starting in Reading Layout".
Click OK and then have a cocktail

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## madrock (Jul 16, 2008)

excellent - cocktail will be enjoyed!

Peace


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Glad to help! Welcome to the board BTW! Please feel free to mark this thread as solved.

Regards,
Rollin


----------

